# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  مشکل در ثبت نام دانشگاه

## mehrdad141

سلام. من واسه ثبت نام انلاین پزشکی اردبیل اصل مدرک پیش دانشگاهی و اصل مدرک دیپلمو گم کردم ب جای اونا عکس کارناممو اپلود کردم. ممکنه گیر بدن موقع ثبت نام؟ و این که من این مدرکا رو از کجا بگیرم؟ اموزش پرورش یا مدرسه؟ چون واسه گرفتن تاییدیه تحصیلی هم لازمه این مدارک

----------


## Rafolin403

یادمه اولین باری که مدرک دیپلمم رو دادن دستم یه جمله بهم گفتن
"اینو بگیر، ازش خوب نگه داری کن وگرنه مجبوری دوباره بیای دیپلم بگیری"


بوخودا راست میگم!!! شوخی و جدیشو اطلاعی ندارم!!

----------


## _Nyusha_

> سلام. من واسه ثبت نام انلاین پزشکی اردبیل اصل مدرک پیش دانشگاهی و اصل مدرک دیپلمو گم کردم ب جای اونا عکس کارناممو اپلود کردم. ممکنه گیر بدن موقع ثبت نام؟ و این که من این مدرکا رو از کجا بگیرم؟ اموزش پرورش یا مدرسه؟ چون واسه گرفتن تاییدیه تحصیلی هم لازمه این مدارک


برو آموزش و پرورش شهرتون یا منطقتون صحبت کن ببین میدن بهت

----------

